# Blackwater Founder Wants to Privatize Afghan War



## longknife (Aug 18, 2018)

Would that really be such a bad thing? Remove ALL US active-duty personnel and let the private company handle everything to include dealing with Afghan troops and politicians.

_Between 2001 and 2017, the US spent an estimated $714 billion on a war that many observers argue America is still far from winning, Task & Purpose reported last August. Prince intends to privatize the conflict to reduce US manpower in the country and ultimately reduce spending. _

He claims he can do it with $3.5 billion and a few thousand men.

Sure as hell gotta be better than we’re doing now!


Much more @ Blackwater founder Erik Prince is pushing to privatize America's costly war in Afghanistan — and going on cable TV to persuade Trump

[Waswatching his pitch on Fox’ Tucker Carlson]


----------

